# Support group forming in Connecticut



## marlag6 (May 23, 2005)

Do you suffer from Social Anxiety?

You can overcome this disorder and remove your limitations. We will be running a Behavioral Group based on the cognitive and behavioral therapy program from The Social Anxiety Institute. Meeting time and location will be determined once group is formed of about 8-10 people. Please visit: http://www.SocialAnxietyInstitute.org <http://www.socialanxietyinstitute.org/> for information about Social Anxiety.

Needed for admission: Motivation to overcome social anxiety, a commitment to the group and a willingness to cooperate in everyone else's progress. There is no charge.

Contact Marla at [email protected] or visit:

http://www.meetup.com/Connecticut-CT-Social-Anxiety-Public-Speaking-Support-Group/


----------



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

I'd be interested in a group....not much success here in CT with the group forming...


----------



## Michael1973 (May 25, 2005)

F-bomb, I would email those people directly if you're interested. They'll give you more information about what the group would be like. As far as I know, it's still in the planning stages.


----------

